# Dead Eye bow by Diamond



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

This is my first post regarding anything dealing with bow hunting. I wanted to know what y'all thought of the Diamond Dead Eye? I looked at one today at BPS in Pearland.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Im shooting a diamond black ice. Got no complaints. 

Monday before season one of the limbs split, bowtech had me new limbs shipped from Oregon and mounted ready to go in three days. That in itself has be sold on the bowtech/diamond line


----------

